# Shooting My Pocket Pumpkin with Orange Dub Dub Tomorrow ;- )



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, got some Orange Dub Dub in and loaded up the Pocket Pumpkin Cheapo ... The frame on this sling is thinner than the other Cheapos I have but still made of steel. I plan on seeing how well it shoots 5/16" steel and hoping it really sends them ;- ).

Really don't plan on shooting even 3/8" steel out of this set up, basically want a good solid, easy to make 5/16" set up. I also have a sling with what I think is 2040 looped and will see how they performs with this ammo ... have no idea which will be better but lots of folks like 2040 so we shall see ?

wll


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks like a Goode tome


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Bugar said:


> Looks like a Goode tome


I'm just hoping she sends quick with a light pull ;- )

wll


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice set up.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I was out and about this am and tested the Orange Dub Dub along side of 2040 looped tubes. The only ammo I shot was 5/16" steel balls as I'm trying to work up a load for this ammo ...... I found it, actually I found two ;- )

My 3/16M (medium wall) works OK as does 1842 and 1745. In a single configuration they are all to slow for my liking ... In a looped configuration they are overkill, with the 1745 and 3/16M tougher to pull back for sure.

Well, the Orange Dub Dub (Rolyan #2) is just awesome ... at a good long 40+ paced steeps it shoots that 5/16" steel ball very, very fast.. what looks like a perfectly straight line (I know it is not, but it looks it). and it hits with as much authority as this 31.5 gr projectile can muster. This Rolyan tube is extremely snappy, as has been reported many times about this companies tubing. I'm pulling about 33" and my active length is 6.5" ... yes I'm at the wall on this tubing, unlike the 2040 which I'll go into next paragraph. I have no doubts this can handle a large Starling in the 30-40 yard range ..... this stuff is awesome. The only draw back is at 500+% elongation it has some pull because it approaches its wall where it says to you "you have pulled far back enough"..... I happen to like the wall effect it has.

Next I tried 2040 in amber. The feeling is much different from the Rolyan Orange in that the 2040 is MUCH more of a progressive feeling, it is very smooth and does not have the "WALL" that the Rolyan has. It has a very nice feel to the pull and is smoother to pull back ... How fast is it compared to the Rolyan ? Well the Rolyan is faster IMHO, I did not bring my chrono but you can tell, but the 2040 still throws out the 5/16" in a straight line in the 40ish yard rang, but not as fast. Not putting the 2040 down because it is a very smooth shooting elastic ... Would I use it for a Starling hunt, Yes most definitely, and I would use it as a plinking tube set for 5/16" steel just because it is easier to pull. I would use both for hunting, but my first choice would be Rolyan Orange #2 for this as you can tell it has more poop, not by a lot, but you can see the difference.. BTW: I just ordered some 2040 from Simpleshot, for messing around with this ammo (easier pull).

Hope this may help some of you that shoot 5/16" steel and want speed and don't want to worry about the Coriolis effect because your ammo is arriving to your target so slow ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I went out again and shot both elastics .... ya, the Rolyan is faster for sure ... it really, really zips that 5/16" ammo out there !!

I shot the 2040 most of the time though and was happy with its performance ... that ammo is moving quickly and it shoots flat, it would have no problem knocking a Starling out of his perch at 35ish yards for sure !!

Temp was a nice 64 deg, no wind and the sun was out ! The sling I was using was a freebee I got for buying $26.00 worth of items from Dankung. I took off the horrible yellow and red faux wrap (don't mind the faux wrap, but the colors were to much of a turn off) and so just wrapped it in paracord, I will re-due this as it is not to my liking either.










Saw lots of Mocking birds and other song birds as they sang to anyone that would listen, and saw some cotton tails that stayed within 15 feet of me .... I spent time talking to them, but I don't think they listened ;- ) cute little guys. When I go out to my area, there is really only one thing I would shoot with a slingshot and that is Starlings (I may take a shot at a feral pigeon, but they really are not around much).

Back to subject at hand .. If had 2040 and did not want to look for a special tube set for 5/16" ammo, I would not hesitate to use it. If I was looking for the most speed from a tube set that was not totally over kill, and was looking for max speed and flat shooting ... it would be Rolyan #2 Orange.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Had to improve her looks a bit, she is now definitely more comfortable holding in a pinch grip ... pretty small slingshot, but very user friendly !










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, again I go out, it's about 75deg .. The Orange Dub is leaving the sling lightning fast .. have shot ammo in the 275+ range and I'm sure this is well in that vicinity probably higher. I shot a couple 3/8" that I found from other shoots and it too was flying flat and extremely quick, definitely not a slouch in the speed department with 3/8" steel..

I then shot the 2040 looped the rest of the day using 5/16" steel and they were flying quick as heck too, not quite as fast as Rolyan #2 Orange, but fast as heck. I shot a couple more 3/8" steel that I gathered up, and the 2040 looped shot them fast as very fast also, I was very surprised how fast they flew !

All in all a very good day of testing and I'm truly happy with both elastics ;- )

wll

.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the information, I am trying looped 2040 also. I’m going to lengthen my looped tubes ever so slightly. I want my ammo to take the shortest flight to the target. Straight as an arrow.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

How much are you elongating the Dub Dub? Have you shot the green as well or just the orange?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I may have opened my trap up to soon.

I have 2040 coming tomorrow, but just for the fun of it I measured the tubing I "ASSUMED" was 2040 that I had been shooting and so happy with ! ....... Well the outside as close as I could get was .193+ and the inside was a bit over .100 as I could tell.

This means it was 3050 tubing ... *that is what I get for assuming that the cheapo slings had 2040 and not really examining the size*. Ya when you put the 3/16 tubes together with the amber tubing, the amber is a tad bigger diameter than my 3/16 tubes and it is easy to see it is bigger than 1842 ... the 42 meaning 4.2mm outside. I really feel like a horses A%% ;- (

I'm usually very, very careful about what I say and try my hardest to be straight forward and give my honest opinions about stuff ... This time I blew it.

I will shoot it and see how it performs, it may very, very well surprise me, but I got to tell ya the Rolyan #2 and the 3050 are sending that 5/16" ammo out quick ... on a zip line for sure, the Rolyan especially so.

I'm going back in my cave !

wll


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

wll said:


> Well I may have opened my trap up to soon.
> 
> I have 2040 coming tomorrow, but just for the fun of it I measured the tubing I "ASSUMED" was 2040 that I had been shooting and so happy with ! ....... Well the outside as close as I could get was .193+ and the inside was a bit over .100 as I could tell.
> 
> ...


So all the results posted in this thread were for the 3050, not 2040?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

3danman said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Well I may have opened my trap up to soon.
> ...


Yes, I really screwed up big time .. I'm usually very, very careful ;- ( as to your question on Green dub dub and Orange dub dub.... I have not shot the Green using 5/16" as it would be major over kill I think, the Orange is lightning fast.

My active length is ~6.5" and my draw is at 33" maybe a dad more but not much.

Again, I'd like to apologize for my mistake .. I can assure you I will measure twice from now on !

wll


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

wll said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > wll said:
> ...


No worries at all! I always enjoy the thoroughness of your posts. It's frustrating when people aren't specific enough in a hobby that requires precision and attention to detail. Please be sure to keep us posted on the 2040s when they arrive, I'm looking to try more tubes soon. I really enjoy 1632 but I find 1745 far too heavy for much of anything. I'm excited to try 1842 and 2040 but haven't yet. I might try Roylan tubing someday as well, but the pricing is enough to deter me for now. Hard to resist Dankung prices, even if the shipping takes a while. Thanks again.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Posted this earlier today, but look at the size difference of 2040 (black, just came in from SimpleShot) and the tubes I thought were 2040 (really 3050 amber) Not even close. Pulled the black 2040 back and it did feel pretty darn snappy so we will see how it does. I pulled the amber back to compare and the amber felt more resilient for sure, but we wll see.

wll


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Any thoughts on the 2040s so far?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

3danman said:


> Any thoughts on the 2040s so far?


Have not had a chance to get out, been busy at the office .... first thing Saturday I'm going out, hope the weather is halfway decent when I'm shooting. I would LOVE the 2040 to be able to give me close to the trajectory I want, with the ease of pulling compared to the 3050, that would make an interesting combo for sure, but i don't see how it can be in the same ballpark as 3050 ... but I have been way wrong before and I hope I'm wrong again !

I will give you my honest opinion of the 2040 vs 3050 for sure !! I'm hoping 2040 shoots flat to about 30 yds .. I can live with that for plinking and messing around where I shoot. If it shoots flat at 30, it probably has the poop for starlings around that range too ;- )

wll


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Over the last 18 months or so I have tried loads of different tube sizes and setups and always return to orange dub dub because of its easy draw weight and excellent speed. I've seen orange dub dub send 3/8 steel at 300 fps. It is very user friendly shooting ammo from 3/8 to 1/2 with easy as for longevity I've had bandsets lasting in excess of 1000 shots. For me I will not use any other tubing???? Green dub dub is very similar to orange but with a slightly heavy draw


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I've tried about every band and tube type out there. Chose 20/40 looped because it's constantly accurate for me , is not hard to pull and lasts really well for me. I choose to spend my time getting as accurate as possible with the one set up instead of spending endless hours switching from one tube type to another. Just like my competitive rifle, pistol shooting. Find a bullet type and weight and powder load that works for you constantly and stick to it. Shooters that constantly change what loads their shooting were never the top finishers. One of the issues with tubes and flats is from one batch to another cut lengths sometimes need to change. I've had sets cut to one length that shot straight and flat and cut another set from the same band material from different order and it lobbed the ball at the target.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

